# Coding Auto Headlight sensitivity



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

I am finding the auto headlight sensors a little too sensitive. It seems to come on way too early or too easily when the sky is cloudy. Is there a way to code to make it less sensitive? 

I also do not like the fact that once it comes on, like when you go under a bridge, it takes up to 2 mins before it switches off. I would like to code it to switch off after like 10 secs instead of the 2 mins default.

Appreciate any pointers. Thanks


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

oliverpool said:


> I am finding the auto headlight sensors a little too sensitive. It seems to come on way too early or too easily when the sky is cloudy. Is there a way to code to make it less sensitive?
> 
> I also do not like the fact that once it comes on, like when you go under a bridge, it takes up to 2 mins before it switches off. I would like to code it to switch off after like 10 secs instead of the 2 mins default.
> 
> Appreciate any pointers. Thanks


I mean, it's cool that it stays on.. I have 2 bridges that I go under directly parallel, south and north parkway. I've seen it go night mode off the first bridge, doing 40mph then takes like prob less than 5 seconds to go to next one and bridge duration underneath is prob 2 seconds.. does 2 seconds durations on each so it's off off off night going then night then off off then night then off 1 second after exiting bridge.

I think it's cool that it's accurate like that and I don't mind it. Sometimes I wished night time mode kicked on sooner when it gets dark but I don't mind.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oliverpool said:


> I am finding the auto headlight sensors a little too sensitive. It seems to come on way too early or too easily when the sky is cloudy. Is there a way to code to make it less sensitive?
> 
> I also do not like the fact that once it comes on, like when you go under a bridge, it takes up to 2 mins before it switches off. I would like to code it to switch off after like 10 secs instead of the 2 mins default.
> 
> Appreciate any pointers. Thanks












OPTIONS
normal = 00
empfindlich (sensitive) = 01
sehr_empfindlich (very sensitive) = 02
unempfindlich (insensitive) = 03
Tagfahrlicht (DRL) = 05


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> OPTIONS
> normal = 00
> empfindlich (sensitive) = 01
> sehr_empfindlich (very sensitive) = 02
> ...


Thanks! Does this determine how long the low beam lights stays on before it switches off as well? I do not understand why it stays on for 2 mins each time....5-10 to even 20 secs yes.. but 2 mins before it goes into DRL is too long.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oliverpool said:


> Thanks! Does this determine how long the low beam lights stays on before it switches off as well? I do not understand why it stays on for 2 mins each time....5-10 to even 20 secs yes.. but 2 mins before it goes into DRL is too long.


That controls the sensor on the rearview mirror for rain and light sensing. Make sure windows are clean and nothing (eg, parking placard, dashcam, or radar detector) is blocking sensor. Sun-strip (visor) tint may also fool.

I have mine set to insensitive, so my headlamps do not turn on unnecessarily early.

I do not believe it affects timing as you want, but my instrument lights (switching between day/ night mode) and headlamps are more responsive; it does not take 2 minutes for mine to switch back after leaving a tunnel.


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> That controls the sensor on the rearview mirror for rain and light sensing. Make sure windows are clean and nothing (eg, parking placard, dashcam, or radar detector) is blocking sensor. Sun-strip (visor) tint may also fool.
> 
> I have mine set to insensitive, so my headlamps do not turn on unnecessarily early.
> 
> I do not believe it affects timing as you want, but my instrument lights (switching between day/ night mode) and headlamps are more responsive; it does not take 2 minutes for mine to switch back after leaving a tunnel.


Setting this setting to insensitive seems to make it act as I want. The sensitivity is just about right. However, when it auto headlight triggers, it still always takes at least 2 mins before it switches off. Like driving under a big bridge in bright day light. The headlight and the instrument cluster both trigger as they should for night. But a few secs after I am back in daylight, the instrument cluster will switch back into white daylight mode while the headlamps remain on for 2 more minutes.

I believe there should be a setting for this. Hopefully someone can point me to it to set it something like 5 or 10secs instead of 2 mins.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

oliverpool said:


> Setting this setting to insensitive seems to make it act as I want. The sensitivity is just about right. However, when it auto headlight triggers, it still always takes at least 2 mins before it switches off. Like driving under a big bridge in bright day light. The headlight and the instrument cluster both trigger as they should for night. But a few secs after I am back in daylight, the instrument cluster will switch back into white daylight mode while the headlamps remain on for 2 more minutes.
> 
> I believe there should be a setting for this. Hopefully someone can point me to it to set it something like 5 or 10secs instead of 2 mins.


I will say, impossilbe


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

fhinfo said:


> I will say, impossilbe


Thanks! This makes sense now as my
Car model shows 120s after running in period. Strange that the carpark is set to 30s. Finally found out the reason.


----------



## GreenMartian (Aug 25, 2020)

oliverpool said:


> Thanks! This makes sense now as my
> Car model shows 120s after running in period. Strange that the carpark is set to 30s. Finally found out the reason.


Sorry to drag an old thread up... I'm having issues with the time it takes for my auto lights to come on when in dark conditions. When going into car parks, tunnels etc it seems to take a fair few seconds for the lights to switch on. What could be adjusted to make this quicker? It's a 2010 E81 
thanks


----------

